
Labmeeting: A Social Network For Scientists - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/30/labmeeting-a-social-network-for-scientists/
======
aneesh
I wonder how they're dealing with the issue of gated or subscription-only
papers that are uploaded to the site.

~~~
jabr
It's not really an issue in an academic setting. Pretty much everyone has
access already.

------
sonink
I think labmeeting is a great idea and also something which could be very
useful.

Specifically, I believe there is a lot of value in breaking up the traditional
research publication methods - Conferences, Papers, Journals and the costly
(atleast for developing nations) access to this material controlled by a view
publishing houses.

Research and collaboration needs to open up for everyone and should work
freely over the internet rather centered around conferences etc. If labmeeting
can enable something like that (which I guess is something its founders would
have though about) it can very well change the way research is conducted.

------
ljlolel
I work here. I love helping scientists do important research more easily.

We have big plans and we could always use more help in making things better,
faster. We're hiring: jobs@labmeeting.com .

~~~
menloparkbum
where are you and what technology stack are you using?

~~~
ljlolel
We use Ruby on Rails. I prefer Django but learning Rails was trivial after
having practiced with Django for the past 2 years. We use Python for a number
of tools internally. Lucene for indexing, Lighttpd webserver, MySQL db.
Standard stuff.

~~~
falsestprophet
How do you recommend approaching Rails from a Django background?

edit: also your signup process doesn't work

------
rgrow
I have a Ph.D. in physics ('05), and this looks to me like something that
would have been really valuable during grad school. Unfortunately, I can't try
it out because they insist on a current academic email address for
registration.

~~~
Anon84
How did you make the transition from Physics to Hacking? I just finished my
Physics PhD (along with a MS in CS) and have been pondering this move for a
while... any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

------
thehypefm
I think scientists need a social network more than anyone...not so much a
completely social network but definitely a professionally focused social
network like this one.

------
unalone
A year from now, when we realize that no scientific progress has been made in
months, we'll look back and curse this announcement.

Just sayin'.

(This post brought to you entirely in jest, because some people here are
apparently confused.)

------
rgrow
There are also some other "professional networks for scientists" out there.
Some friends of mine have started epernicus.com, and I've seen some others,
too.

------
cypress-hill
pointless idea + bored engineers + tenuous market = WHY?

~~~
jgamman
market i don't understand + non-programmer people's existing problems that i
don't know anything about = troll-like comment.

last time i looked hypertext was invented to help CERN scientists discuss and
share their results. i think that worked out well.

------
river_styx
For the love of Jehovah... please, please no more social networks.

